# Memphis Then Australia



## dprogram (Oct 21, 2011)

Stuck in Memphis...AGAIN. Car is doing great and I have cash so that's not a problem. Really not sure what to do next. Anyone from Memphis that could give advice on getting my Passport and Visa to OZ? I mean where do I go? In the meantime anyone feel like hanging out? Either way...thanks for any advice. =)


----------



## dprogram (Oct 25, 2011)

guess not ...


----------



## acer910 (Oct 25, 2011)

stuck in memphis as well... catching out to nola thursday...
gimme a ring, 828-234-1330.
dont check the site often


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 25, 2011)

apply for a passport at the post office


----------



## dprogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh Post office! Didn't think of that. Well now I'm housed up again due to the graciousness of the parental units. Then off to Serenity Recovery for a month or so. Psh. May just rubber tramp it in my car if I can get enough cash from my extensive collection of vintage furniture and accessories. =)


----------



## dprogram (Dec 2, 2011)

acer910 said:


> stuck in memphis as well... catching out to nola thursday...
> gimme a ring, 828-234-1330.
> dont check the site often


 Sorry I missed this while I was down man.


----------



## acer910 (Dec 22, 2011)

its all good. ended up spending about a month in memphis photographing hobo monikers and hangin out and whatnot.


----------

